# Waltham Orient Just Posted In Fla.



## Crazy8

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121923276373

Shame it doesn't have the badge.  But it is an Orient.


----------



## corbettclassics

Anyone know who got this????  Maybe someone here!


----------



## Kennethwill

The Orient will be on its way to Germany .


----------



## orplid2009

yes,,i have this nice orient buy.is her in germany..picture comming soon..thomas


----------



## orplid2009

Her is this bike.. I have install a williams crankset , a used track fork,white industries hubs, ideale saddle,wippermann chain, its my bike for the summer..


----------



## orplid2009

The frame have i before repair in berlin . The front of the frame was touch a wall or a crash.


----------



## Crazy8

Now you gotta find a badge that goes with that model.  This one would be incorrect as it was on a tandem.


----------



## orplid2009

Sorry for my english. Is the badge for sale?


----------



## Crazy8

orplid2009 said:


> Sorry for my english. Is the badge for sale?



Sold it a while ago.  Was just showing it so you know what it looks like.  If I remember correctly, it sold for just over $200.


----------



## corbettclassics

Thomas,

Do you even know what you have????????????????????????????????????????????????????

One of the most important bikes in racing history and you're doing this to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you even know what you have ( or did I say that already )??????????????????????????????

It's a shame that things like this happen to some of the most important early TOC bikes
in racing history to be forgotten and not preserved for what it is and its RARITY!!!


----------



## orplid2009

orplid2009 said:


> Her is this bike.. I have install a williams crankset , a used track fork,white industries hubs, ideale saddle,wippermann chain, its my bike for the summer..


----------



## Dan the bike man

It's his bike. He made it use-able and got it on the road again. And you could have bought it. So what does it matter. If he sells it at some point, that person can return it to wall hanger - if they choose. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## orplid2009

ok


----------



## Crazy8

Corbett did the same thing to me when I parted out my Orient tandem.  A guy in Canada got the last part he needed for his TOC bike in buying the front sprocket crank.  Another guy got the rear sprocket helping him finish his bike.  Another guy on here bought the hubs for a TOC project he's trying to finish.  A cousin of Charles Metz purchased the frame so he could have a piece of family history.  All the other parts on that bike were from 20's -60's.  As far as I'm concerned, I helped get 3 TOC bikes on their journey back to being complete again.


----------



## orplid2009

look a the picture please..the front was chrashing..i have this repair..the orginal hubs,cranks-set and chain was
ruined.her in europe was very hart to find good old bicycle items for this.

I am aware of how rare this bike.


----------



## bikewhorder

corbettclassics said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Do you even know what you have????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> One of the most important bikes in racing history and you're doing this to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you even know what you have ( or did I say that already )??????????????????????????????
> 
> It's a shame that things like this happen to some of the most important early TOC bikes
> in racing history to be forgotten and not preserved for what it is and its RARITY!!!




I'm not really seeing where anything has been ruined.


----------



## corbettclassics

Dan the bike man said:


> It's his bike. He made it use-able and got it on the road again. And you could have bought it. So what does it matter. If he sells it at some point, that person can return it to wall hanger - if they choose. Just my 2 cents.




Yeah … you're actually right Dan.   But it's like being a car collector of historic racing cars and seeing a guy buy one of the most
important racing cars in history.  He pulls all the original parts off of it and puts in a motor from a Mazda, then puts some
wheels on it from a Toyota, a steering wheel from a Yugo etc etc and starts driving it around the streets.  Hey, at least
he got it back on the road again and is driving it !!! You're right …… why preserve racing history when you can drive it on the road!

By the time I wanted to buy it, bike was gone.  I just couldn't swing it but I know I would have preserved its history with
a proper restoration and displayed it exactly as Major Taylor raced it.  Oh ……….. here's Major Taylor on his ;->>>>>>

We do know of one other surviving and he's a Cabe member.  Oh, Harry Elkes raced one as did Eduardo Taylore and others.

Few people know about the importance of the Orient 1:30 ( I'm guessing you do Dan - but I guess he didn't ). ( also came with a 28" front as
you probably already know )

Dan the bike man ---------- you do know who Major Taylor is right?? ( - and his role in the bicycle racing world and the bikes he raced on? )

I was recently approached by the famous John Howard who is making a film on the legendary Major Taylor.  He was focusing on
the 1899 for the film sequence trailer and wanted many of my TOC racers for the film.  He wasn't sure what Major Taylor raced
on in 1899 and wanted to be a accurate as possible;e for the trailer.  Well, I mentioned to him that Major Taylor raced an Orient 1:30
in 1899 and good luck finding one for the filming.  Of course Major raced a Stearns, a Comet and many others during his career.

So again Thomas - "Do you really know what you have" ?????????????????  ……………… I'm just really curious.

Here's a couple of pics just in case you weren't sure what you bought and maybe figured it should just be put back on the road.
I was thinking maybe it should be preserved as the racer it is preserve the integrity of this lovely old racer.  There really isn't many
surviving examples to choose from.



 



 



 



 

I do have have other ads as well - John Johnson and others like Titus raced on one as well.  A really
cool bike that not many people are aware of.  I was really curious if Thomas knew what he really had
before he started tearing it apart and the bike losing its history.  Not bashing Thomas just was curious
if he really knew what he bought.

Cheers


----------



## corbettclassics

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not really seeing where anything has been ruined.




I think he changed out the original forks, cranks, stem and other parts - not close to original anymore.

I understand not many people respect the integrity of early racers as much as I do.  I really love the originality of
these early racers and they should be preserved.  Many people say things like - "Hey he put it back on the road
again and is enjoying it" or "I don't see how he ruined it". Sooooooooooooooooooo …………lets say >

Here's what I was thinking of all the balloon guys out there who love the balloon bikes.  I don't know anything
about these bikes at all.  But, lets say I just picked up an Elgin Bluebird.  I have no idea what it is and I just got
one for a few bucks.

The Elgin Bluebird needs a total restoration and I decide that I want to put it back on the road again.  The guy
who had it fell over on it and bent a couple things.  But - I've got some parts here why not put it back on
the road again so I can ride it!!!!

My new Elgin Bluebird that I can now ride on the road >>>>  I put a slick on the rear from my Schwinn Sting Ray
and I also used the Ape hangar handle bars too.  Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had an old Raleigh that I used the cranks and some hubs from an old french bike.  The pedals came off of
an old kids bike and the seat is one of those cool Turbos that the sport bikes have.  I didn't like the Elgin forks
because I had a set of really neat forks from a 1999 Trek.

Now I'm posting pics of my "really cool" Elgin Bluebird as I'm now riding it on the street.  I really wonder if ANYONE
would post to me and ask me if I really knew what kind of bike I have and maybe I should restore it back to original.
Why should I because, I really got it back on the road and I'm enjoying it now.  Just my 2 cents as others might say.

It is ok to take an old Elgin Bluebird and put all these parts on it right????? Or would I be ruining it??????????? curious ..

Cheers


----------



## orplid2009

thanks for the information..I am looking for information about orient waltham before the bike coming to germany via post. the information in www. was very rare.I'll keep it in honor


----------



## corbettclassics

Crazy8 said:


> Corbett did the same thing to me when I parted out my Orient tandem.  A guy in Canada got the last part he needed for his TOC bike in buying the front sprocket crank.  Another guy got the rear sprocket helping him finish his bike.  Another guy on here bought the hubs for a TOC project he's trying to finish.  A cousin of Charles Metz purchased the frame so he could have a piece of family history.  All the other parts on that bike were from 20's -60's.  As far as I'm concerned, I helped get 3 TOC bikes on their journey back to being complete again.




Glad you able to help out those other bikers Crazy8.  If the parts are wrong then definitely nothing wrong with getting rid of them.
Isn't it a shame though when these historical pieces get parted out through their lifetime.  They are disappearing at an alarming rate.

Speaking of your tandem that you parted out ….. here's one I picked up recently that stayed together.  I'll restore/preserve its history..

Love your avatar by the way!!!!


----------



## orplid2009

Back to the old times.. A little bit..


----------



## orplid2009

.....


----------



## filmonger

Orplid.... if you ever need help with orig parts - happy to assist. I too am based out of Europe. Cool find! If you ever want to do a trade - keep me in mind.


----------



## orplid2009

Ok .. Thanks.. Im waiting in the moment for s front hub. The org. Seat tube is to short for me. This her is better. The chainring is from germany.. Ar the orgi. Sprocket the same. In the optical.The bottom bracket is isis standard and very smoth. The cranks is a other story. Thanks.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

Certainly an original Bike I shouldn't have sold in the first place.
no longer original.
You win some, you lose some


----------



## Jesse McCauley

orplid2009 said:


> Ok .. Thanks.. Im waiting in the moment for s front hub. The org. Seat tube is to short for me. This her is better. The chainring is from germany.. Ar the orgi. Sprocket the same. In the optical.The bottom bracket is isis standard and very smoth. The cranks is a other story. Thanks.



Not sure if this member is still a member but I would love to try and rebuild this bike- @orplid2009 ? Anybody?


----------



## Cooper S.

Me too tbh, I cringed seeing those parts swaps


Jesse McCauley said:


> Not sure if this member is still a member but I would love to try and rebuild this bike- @orplid2009 ? Anybody?


----------

